# Thailand boys trapped in cave



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-44692813

Is anyone else following this story? So amazing that they've been found all alive but what a tricky dilemma the rescuers now face. Do they try and bring them out now even though none of them swim/dive and access is so bad in places there is only room for one person or do they leave them until October when the rainy season is over and rescue will be more straightforward? Can't imagine what it must be like for their parents.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

They said it took the divers 4 HOURS to reach them! I can't comprehend it. I would worry that the cave they're in could get flooded, though, if they wait...

ETA have now been reading that it's a 3 hour round trip. I think the four hours was the initial search and find. Still long enough

ETA again! Someone else said four hours to swim in. Whichever it is, it's so long it's incomprehensible. When I did that fake caving, the tight bits were scary even when I knew that there were escape hatches all round!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been watching this unfold, they must be terrified down there, and to think they may be there for months. I can't imagine how their families must be feeling.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I am following this story. The latest is they are worried the water in the cave is going to rise so the situation is becoming more urgent to get the boys and their football coach out. More heavy rain is on the way and that is why the situation is becoming more urgent for them to be rescued sooner rather than later.

https://news.sky.com/story/thailand...s-must-be-rescued-before-waters-rise-11424755


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Helping hands from around the world.

I've just heard that they might have to teach the boys to dive in order to get them out. This is apparently the fastest resolve to the crisis.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I only heard about this yesterday when they found the group alive. A huge relief all round but the thought of them potentially having to wait weeks or months for rescue gives me the horrors.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I only heard about this yesterday, but today is the first time I've read the report. 

Huge relief to have been found, but knowing they could be facing weeks or months in there, unable to get out is horrifying.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

It’s a relief that they’ve been found and they are setting up a phone line so they can speak to their parents. Two Thai navy doctors have volunteered to stay with them for the 4 months if necessary which is amazing. Hopefully they can work out a way to get them out as soon as possible.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope they will come back with quite a story to tell and movie copyrights!!!
Think they will get divers to them and pull them along like puppies on the lead...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Hope they will come back with quite a story to tell and movie copyrights!!!
> Think they will get divers to them and pull them along like puppies on the lead...


I'm not sure they can, apparently some areas are too narrow even for scuba tanks and certainly not big enough for a rescuer and one of the boys at the same time. They are going to have to be very brave lads to negotiate their way out of there.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad they found them safe and pray they all get out ASAP.

Still can’t quite work out what they were doing going into the caves in the first place though


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I am wondering if there is a way to drill a hole into the cave and pull them out. I don't know if this is possible but just an idea. 

They are brave lads to have survived 10+ days down there so far. 

I just hope this can be resolved and they get out of there and reunited with their families as soon as possible.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

stockwellcat. said:


> *I am wondering if there is a way to drill a hole into the cave and pull them out. I don't know if this is possible but just an idea. *
> 
> They are brave lads to have survived 10+ days down there so far.
> 
> I just hope this can be resolved and they get out of there and reunited with their families as soon as possible.


I was wondering that myself. Maybe there is too much danger of a cave in?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I feel claustrophobic just thinking about it, horrendous situation. 

Why on earth were they in there to begin with?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

They've said drilling is a possibility, but the most dangerous option.



Lurcherlad said:


> Glad they found them safe and pray they all get out ASAP.
> 
> Still can't quite work out what they were doing going into the caves in the first place though


They said it's a well known caving system and a 'rite of passage' to travel to the end of the system to write their names in the wall. I can see them being blasé if it's something everyone does.

'They' know a lot! (I can't help but follow this as much as I can for updates!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm not sure they can, apparently some areas are too narrow even for scuba tanks and certainly not big enough for a rescuer and one of the boys at the same time. They are going to have to be very brave lads to negotiate their way out of there.


Mini tanks? Attach a boy by rope to follow the diver?


----------



## Janno735078 (Jul 2, 2018)

I can't imagine going so far into the caves to begin with, and can't imagine what the coach was thinking at the time! I've read that they might put weights on the boys to help them dive and pull them along. Praying they'll get them out sooner than what they say!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

a German caver in a Deutches Welle interview said that he was thankful _'they don't risk hypothermia underground for months'_, in that worst-case scenario of waiting for the monsoon to end, _'as caves in Thailand are "64' F".'_
I'm not sure he's right about "no risk".

http://www.survivaldispatch.com/freezing-to-death-in-60-degree-weather/

Caves in the U-S average 55' F, & yes, ppl have died of the cold when they went in w/o sufficient warm clothing. Unplanned spelunking doesn't work out well.  . Casual trips underground into complex cave systems are likely to end in tragedy.

Hoping their "coach" loses his job, at the very least, & if anyone dies, it shouldn't be one of the kids - they were dumb to be persuaded to follow him, but he was the spozedly-responsible adult. // Twit.

- terry

.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> Hoping their "coach" loses his job, at the very least, & if anyone dies, it shouldn't be one of the kids - they were dumb to be persuaded to follow him, but he was the spozedly-responsible adult. // Twit.


Did hear it's a local tradition to go into the caves.. then a flash flood. Could be the coach has actually saved their lives by keeping them together. We don't know the full story so I wouldn't want to judge.

As for following the story, I would feel much better if there was closure and they all managed to get out safely. Must be a nightmare for the families.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> 
> Hoping their "coach" loses his job, at the very least, & if anyone dies, it shouldn't be one of the kids - *they were dumb to be persuaded to follow him*, but he was the spozedly-responsible adult. // Twit.
> 
> ...


Wow, that really is insensitive & uncalled for. We all know that most young people (especially teenagers) don't think about risk, probably because they can't at that age, but that doesn't mean they are 'dumb' .... just kids!

Such a horrible story, being trapped is my worst fear & I haven't even been able to read this story without a feeling of panic. They must be terrified so am hoping they can get them out soon


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I read that drilling would be dangerous because the area they are trapped in is so small. I hope they are able to find a solution to get them out safely soon. It must be so worrying for the families, although at least they now know the boys are alive and reasonably well. It's been heart-warming to see so many specialists from different countries coming together to try to help.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's the rain that caused them to be trapped. In ordinary conditions they would have been ok.

They are having to keep pumping water out of the system as it's still raining and the water level will carry on rising if they don't pump it out.

I'm not sure about @cheekyscrip 's idea about small tanks if it took so long for professional divers. It would take novices far longer even if led, and the risk of running out of o2 would be too great.

Can't imagine what it feels like for them. I did some potholing when I was young, and hated it. Although the massive batteries for the headlamps in those days didn't help as they would get caught on the roof of the tunnel when you tried to squeeze through a narrow bit. Really didn't enjoy it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> I read that drilling would be dangerous because the area they are trapped in is so small. I hope they are able to find a solution to get them out safely soon. It must be so worrying for the families, although at least they now know the boys are alive and reasonably well. It's been heart-warming to see so many specialists from different countries coming together to try to help.


I was wondering if maybe they could drill into the part of the system that is maybe more open. Somewhere they would perhaps still need to use scuba kit to get to, but far closer than the hours it took the rescuers to get in.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Part of me wonders if they could make a dry tunnel using a "party blower" sort of mechanism. Seem to remember a system for sewers which used it for repair work (in tomorrows world if anyone remembers it) Would imagine rocks and rough surfaces would make it impossible though as well as the logistical nightmare.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> .*Hoping their coach loses his job*, at the very least, & if anyone dies, it shouldn't be one of *the kids* *were dumb to be persuaded to follow him*


That's a bit nasty.

After such a prolonged forced absence, one might have thought you had learned a little humility.

Thought.....not expected.:Meh


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> 
> a German caver in a Deutches Welle interview said that he was thankful _'they don't risk hypothermia underground for months'_, in that worst-case scenario of waiting for the monsoon to end, _'as caves in Thailand are "64' F".'_
> I'm not sure he's right about "no risk".
> ...


What a horrible thing to say. Your absence has obviously not made you more tolerant or stopped the text speak. I hope you never get caught out in an ACCIDENT as it would be so careless and irresponsible of you.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

The sign to the cave said to not enter from July. As they entered in June I’m not sure how the coach can be at fault. It is also something that they had done before. I doubt he would have gone in if he had known the risk and it sounds like he has done everything right to keep them alive for 10 days.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

what a terrible story ... gives me the shivers even imagining it... 

Getting trapped in a complex cave system for 10 days with no sign of help with 10 children under your care.... 

glad they are found safe and alive


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Laney_Lemons said:


> what a terrible story ... gives me the shivers even imagining it...
> 
> Getting trapped in a complex cave system for 10 days with no sign of help with 10 children under your care....
> 
> glad they are found safe and alive


It makes me feel panicky just reading about it, being trapped underground is my worse nightmare, those poor boys and their coach! Thank goodness they have been found and please may they get out very soon. I`m quite certain I would have lost my mind if I was in their situation!


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I hope they al


leashedForLife said:


> .
> 
> a German caver in a Deutches Welle interview said that he was thankful _'they don't risk hypothermia underground for months'_, in that worst-case scenario of waiting for the monsoon to end, _'as caves in Thailand are "64' F".'_
> I'm not sure he's right about "no risk".
> ...


that's a cruel thing to say about the coach and the boys

I hope they all come out alive the boys family's must be worried sick I've heard that the diver's say that the water was as black as coffee, those poor people


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It’s extraordinarily awful isn’t it? I don’t know that we’re all conditioned to think that someone wil save the day by films - Bruce Willis or Liam Neeson - and to find that there are two horrifying options and nothing easy is a reminder of how nature still confounds us. I hope there is third option as it’s unimaginable otherwise. Poor kids and poor coach. I’m sure he’s already suffered mentally and physically without having to lose his job. Oh to be perfect eh?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

I don't claim to be anywhere near 'perfect', @MollySmith , but i've yet to endanger a child or a pet entrusted to me, by leading them into a poorly-mapped complex cave system.

I'm an in-home caregiver, & yes, i've had not only adult but minor clients - plus i've nursed other ppl's pets after surgery, or during illness. I've run guided hikes in wilderness areas, with adults & kids over 8-YO.
I don't take silly chances, not with my own safety, & not with others' safety.

Anyone is entitled to an opinion, & in mine, the coach did not take due care of the kids in his charge. Yes, he's currently suffering with them - do i think that negates his bad choice? Nope. Being in the same soup with the kids he was responsible for, doesn't IMO balance nor outweigh his original error.

*"Everybody does it"* isn't an excuse. "Everybody" also drinks while underage, drives while drunk, takes pills from a paper sack passed around at a party without knowing what's in the grab-bag or what dose it might be, plays chicken on back-roads with speeding cars, & does other asinine things.
"Everybody" wears a GoPro to immortalize their leap off a mountain wearing a batwing-suit, but it doesn't always end well.

"Everybody" is not a safe role-model. "Everybody" who tries to join a Penn State fraternity will be hazed - & alcohol poisoning ranks high in the list of risks, in hazing. I was the cook in a number of PSU's housed fraternities, & witnessed the after-effects of bad choices made while drunk as a fiddler's whosit - "Everybody" makes bad choices under the influence of alcohol & other drugs.

The coach was presumably sober. He made a bad choice - i'm very sure that he sincerely regrets it now, & would gladly change that fork in the decision-tree, but it's done. He can't take it back. 
Not only the boys on his team, but the volunteers trying to keep them all alive, are at risk. I feel the same way about eejits who go heli-skiing in the back-country, & bring down half a mountain in an avalanche - they should reimburse the state for the cost of their rescue, & if anyone is injured or dies trying to save them, it's on their head - & hopefully, on their conscience as well.

- terry

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> I've yet to endanger a pet.
> Anyone is entitled to an opinion


In the first instance, am I to believe you are finally reviewing your dangerous blanket policy of neutering all dogs, without exception, at 6 months then?

And in the second; everyone is entitled to an opinion, no truer word has been written. Except those who disagree with you, or you disagree with, you place them on ignore.

It's a mad world you're living in.:Wacky


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SpringDance said:


> 'rite of passage'


I read too that it was an ''initiation rite'' . . . get to the back, write your name on the wall, then back a bit sharpish. I think you are meant to check the weather forecast before you set off tho', as when it rains the place gets bogged down with mud.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> the coach did not take due care of the kids in his charge


I will quote this, tho' as far as I know (and hopefully) I am still on the ''ignore list'' of the poster. I am pretty sure the coach would have got permission from the boys' parents before undertaking this outing; I doubt he'd just have lured them away like the Pied Piper. It went wrong. People have been stranded in this country by incoming tides . . . it happens, and as @MollySmith points out, it would be great to be perfect; also, hindsight is a wonderful gift.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> Everybody" who tries to join a Penn State fraternity will be hazed


@Zaros: Good morning. Am having a bit of trouble grokking this; please would you be gracious enough to translate this for me? Thank you. Regards to the rest of the Zee family.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sadly a Thai Navy Seal expert diver has died on a mission in the cave that the boys are trapped in. He died of lack of oxygen.

https://news.sky.com/story/navy-diver-dies-trying-to-rescue-boys-trapped-in-thai-cave-11427716

They are saying that more monsoon rain is on the way over the next 24 hours.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

stockwellcat. said:


> Sadly a Thai Navy Seal expert diver has died on a mission in the cave that the boys are trapped in. He died of lack of oxygen.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/navy-diver-dies-trying-to-rescue-boys-trapped-in-thai-cave-11427716
> 
> They are saying that more monsoon rain is on the way over the next 24 hours.


I read that too; it's awful. They have at least, so I read, managed to get some food to them and were hoping to get a telephone line sorted so at least their families can communicate with them. poor kids.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@stockwellcat.: is that Stacey on your avatar? Cute looking cat!!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> I read that too; it's awful. They have at least, so I read, managed to get some food to them and were hoping to get a telephone line sorted so at least their families can communicate with them. poor kids.


They are saying that they have pumped some of the water out of where the boys are but in some parts of the cave network the water is all the way up to ceiling. The divers that are going backwards and forwards to the boys and their coach are saying it is the most challenging dive they have come across as they have to take their oxygen cannisters off in some parts of the caves and roll them due to lack of space and they cannot see further than their hand.

It has just started raining according to the news reporter on Sky News and has said time is running out.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> @stockwellcat.: is that Stacey on your avatar? Cute looking cat!!


Yes that's my cat Stacey sticking her tongue out on my avatar


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

The whole thing is just completely bl88dy grim.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I heard on the news today that one of the divers who was involved in trying to help release the boys collapsed & died on his return journey through the caves. This is terrible news, so sad for someone who was obviously trying so hard to help these kids & also shows what a dangerous route this is


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I heard on the news today that one of the divers who was involved in trying to help release the boys collapsed & died on his return journey through the caves. This is terrible news, so sad for someone who was obviously trying so hard to help these kids & also shows what a dangerous route this is


Heard that too; how sad. Obviously a really lethal situation they are in (this guy was a professional).


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I read that the coach did not actually take them into the cave; they went in and when they did not return, the parents phoned the coach who then went in to look for them. No idea which story to believe, of course. The main thing, of course, is that everything possible is being done to rescue them.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> I read that the coach did not actually take them into the cave; they went in and when they did not return, the parents phoned the coach who then went in to look for them. No idea which story to believe, of course. The main thing, of course, is that everything possible is being done to rescue them.


I heard they went into the cave with their football coach because they got caught in monsoon rain and got trapped in the caves because the caves flooded. There seems to be alot of different stories of what happened.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> I heard on the news today that one of the divers who was involved in trying to help release the boys collapsed & died on his return journey through the caves. This is terrible news, so sad for someone who was obviously trying so hard to help these kids & also shows what a dangerous route this is


Very sad news, it just makes it harder for the rescuers, now they have lost one of their own, lets hope nothing else bad happens.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

stockwellcat. said:


> I heard they went into the cave with their football coach because they got caught in monsoon rain and got trapped in the caves because the caves flooded. There seems to be alot of different stories of what happened.


There is always a lot of speculation, isn't there!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I hope they get rescued soon, how terrifying! Sad to hear one of the rescuers has died too


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

is doesn't sound good atall to be hones

I didn't understand how dangerous the caves are, I just thought how terrible but they will end up getting them out by giving them air tanks and swimming but now actually hearing a nay seal has died due to the conditions ... 

how on earth are they going to navigate 12 kids when some cant even swim.... and waiting until October doesnt even bear thinking of but I spose if it means they live.... 

I have a bad feeling something terrible is going to happen to them


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Laney_Lemons said:


> is doesn't sound good atall to be hones
> 
> I didn't understand how dangerous the caves are, I just thought how terrible but they will end up getting them out by giving them air tanks and swimming but now actually hearing a nay seal has died due to the conditions ...
> 
> ...


I thought this as well. I think he ran out of oxygen while dropping off oxygen tanks along the route. I wonder if he should have changed tanks, but decided to push himself instead (i.e. Ignoring safety protocols) and lost consciousness due to lack of oxygen.

Oxygen levels where the boys are are dropping due to the extra bodies and activity. There is rain in the way (lots), so they seem to be about to risk a rescue today or tomorrow.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the latest news. They believe that there is a change in atmosphere after the Navy Seal expert died. Sky News are reporting that there is going to be an attempt to rescue the boys and their football coach today or tomorrow. https://news.sky.com/story/thai-cave-rescue-could-happen-today-or-tomorrow-diver-says-11427847


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I also heard earlier on the news that they are trying to drill a hole close to where the boys and their coach are. There seems to be an urgency to get these boys and their football coach out of the caves as the monsoon weather is due to hit where they are very soon and could completely flood the caves out. Apparently there is alot of activity with all rescurers involved at the moment (more than there has been in previous days).


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Calvine said:


> @Zaros: Good morning. Am having a bit of trouble grokking this; please would you be gracious enough to translate this for me? Thank you. Regards to the rest of the Zee family.


And a very good day to you, Calvine old bean. :Cigar

*Pen fraternity*: A group of people (large or small) with a common interest in writing implements. The Americans obviously use one too many letter 'N's.

I favour the enclosed, as it happens. It's the Cristal blue bic, because it's comfortable to hold, and writes very smoothly without secreting great blobs of unwanted ink in places that are likely to become smudged thus ruining any chance you might have of presenting a neat, tidy and legible composition or assignment.

You may keep the enclosed to do with as you will. 

Might I suggest you use it to write off or scribble out certain irritating grammatical nuisances.:Smuggrin


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Desperately sad to hear one of the rescuers has died 

I hope these caves are locked to prevent any access in future, during the monsoon season at least.

Irrespective of tradition or custom.

People seemingly need to be saved from making bad decisions which then endanger the lives of others.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The SpaceX team are getting involved with the rescue of the boys and their football coach:

https://news.sky.com/story/elon-musk-sends-engineers-to-help-thai-cave-rescue-11427991


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It looks like the rescue they were planning yesterday is not happening yet. It makes me wonder how the children and their coach got into that area of the cave as it is a treacherous journey according to the divers that have done it. I do hope a solution is found soon so they can be rescued.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

stockwellcat. said:


> It looks like the rescue they were planning yesterday is not happening yet. It makes me wonder how the children and their coach got into that area of the cave as it is a treacherous journey according to the divers that have done it. I do hope a solution is found soon so they can be rescued.


It wasn't flooded when they went in. It was dry, then an unexpected fliash flood happen. They were forced further and further into the cave by flood water.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I can only imagine how the families of those boys are feeling at the moment. And the family of the young coach. Lovely but heartrending that they have written letters that were taken out to their families. And heartrending too that the young coach has apologised to the parents of the boys and told them he will take care of them. I hope and wish the rescue team every success with the rescue attempt and may the rain hold off...................please.

J


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

They're bringing them out. I hope it works.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

SpringDance said:


> They're bring them out. I hope it works.


I have just seen the news. They have cleared the media from the area so they can attempt to rescue them. I hope this ends with them all safe and back in the arms of their families?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The rescue is underway.*

*https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...-operation-divers-trapped-boys-live?CMP=fb_gu*


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The rescue is underway.*
> 
> *https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...-operation-divers-trapped-boys-live?CMP=fb_gu*


And the world waits with bated breath for only God truly knows the outcome. They are all at his mercy.

I hate predictive


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

CNN News 23 minutes ago

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/07/07/asia/thai-cave-rescue-intl/index.html


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope the rescue is successful?
I shall keep checking the news to see what happens.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*25 mins ago.. *
25m ago10:54

The first group of boys should be on their way back now.

Helicopters await to ferry them to the region's largest hospital almost 60 miles away.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For those interested, if you click the link and scroll down a bit, there is updates as they happen.*

*https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...-operation-divers-trapped-boys-live?CMP=fb_gu*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't envy them or the rescuers involved, it makes me shudder to think of making that journey. Prayers and thoughts for their safety and a happy outcome.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

First child expected out at 15.00 hrs BST fingers crossed it all goes well.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/44755093


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hope the rescue is successful, fingers crossed


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SpringDance said:


> It wasn't flooded when they went in. It was dry, then an unexpected fliash flood happen. They were forced further and further into the cave by flood water


What a totally nightmarish experience!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update*

*First two boys have been rescued, local officials tell Reuters
The first two members of the Thai football team have been rescued, a local rescue official told Reuters.

"Two kids are out. They are currently at the field hospital near the cave," said Tossathep Boonthong, chief of Chiang Rai's health department and part of the rescue team.

"We are giving them a physical examination. They have not been moved to Chiang Rai hospital yet," Tossathep told Reuters.

*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant news!

Hope it all continues to go well.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Great news, lets hope everyone else gets out safely.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update*

*1m ago13:37

Four boys expected to 'walk out' soon - AFP reports
Lieutenant-General Kongcheep Tantrawanit has said another four of the boys are expected to walk out "shortly".

They are currently at the divers' "base camp", inside the cave system, he said, according to Agence France Press.

"Four boys have reached chamber three and will walk out of the cave shortly," he said,.

*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

That's great news. Sky News are reporting 4 more boys are almost out. I hope the rest get out safely?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

stockwellcat. said:


> That's great news. Sky News are reporting 4 more boys are almost out. I hope the rest get out safely?


*Things are looking good so far. I think they said the next will be a group of 3, and then another 3 which will include the coach.*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

JANICE199 said:


> *Things are looking good so far. I think they said the next will be a group of 3, and then another 3 which will include the coach.*


They are saying a temporary field hospital is were they will go first to check them over and once they are stable enough they will be flown to hospital were they will stay for a period of time. There's 13 helicopters waiting for them on the fields to take them to hospital.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

stockwellcat. said:


> They are saying a temporary field hospital is were they will go first to check them over and once they are stable enough they will be flown to hospital were they will stay for a period of time. There's 13 helicopters waiting for them on the fields to take them to hospital.


*The first 2 boys that came out are already at the main hospital, they were flown there not long ago. *


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's such great news, I keep checking to see what's happening.

Hopefully tonight the ordeal will be over & the boys & their coach will be home with their families


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

JANICE199 said:


> *The first 2 boys that came out are already at the main hospital, they were flown there not long ago. *


I can imagine they won't waste anytime getting them to hospital so they can get treatment etc. I can imagine how delighted the families are and are desperate to see their children whom they haven't seen for over 2 weeks.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update*

*Six boys have now exited the cave - reports
A senior member of the rescue medical team has reportedly told Reuters that six boys have now exited the Tham Luang cave complex.

*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Thai authorities are due to make a news briefing shortly.
https://news.sky.com/story/live-race-to-save-boys-trapped-in-thai-cave-11428960


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

According to CNN News it's four boys that have been rescued. Apparently operations have stopped for today.

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/07/08/asia/thai-cave-rescue-mission-intl/index.html


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> According to CNN News it's four boys that have been rescued. Apparently operations have stopped for today.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2018/07/08/asia/thai-cave-rescue-mission-intl/index.html


Reports from reuters are saying medical team are saying 6 boys out.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

stockwellcat. said:


> Reports from reuters are saying medical team are saying 6 boys out.
> View attachment 359954


At this moment on CNN News I'm watching the official press conference given by the Thai government. He confirmed FOUR boys have been rescued and taken to hospital.

Update ... Three boys have just arrived at the hospital in ambulances! I think the fourth was airlifted by helicopter earlier!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry @Magyarmum there seems to be confusion on the news channels.

Sky News have just updated the number rescued to 4 and saying all 4 are in hospital. The operation to rescue the rest has paused for 10 hours whilst rescuers get ready to rescue somemore of the boys.

The 4 that have been rescued are the weakest ones in the group as it is understood they needed medical help. The rest left in the cave are stronger and will be rescued over the next day or so.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

stockwellcat. said:


> Sorry @Magyarmum there seems to be confusion on the news channels.////
> 
> Sky News have just updated the number rescued to 4 and saying all 4 are in hospital. The operation to rescue the rest has paused for 10 hours whilst rescuers get ready to rescue somemore of the boys.
> 
> The 4 that have been rescued are the weakest ones in the group as it is understood they needed medical help. The rest left in the cave are stronger and will be rescued over the next day or so.


A lot of confusion as to be expected I suppose. Another contradiction is that CNN News reported that the boys in conjunction with the medics decided who was going first. It was agreed the four strongest should go first to give their rescuers the best chance of evaluating any possible problems they might encounter on the way ?????


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

Thai news says a total of 6 are out.

https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...d-from-cave-official-says/article24365613.ece

How can the coach "take care of the boys" if he's among the 1st extracted?
Assuming he's not taken ill or injured, I'd leave him & take the kids out 1st.

- terry

.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Such fantastic news! Desperately hoping it stays positive.

I thought it was really lovely that the parents have written to the coach and told him they're not angry with him.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> 
> Thai news says a total of 6 are out.
> 
> ...


Only four boys have been rescued so far. The coach is still in the cave with the other 8 boys and probably will be the last person to leave


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I would imagine its going to be a long night for those still stranded. I hope they get some rest and are strong for tomorrow.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

The boys were coming out in groups of four so I would imagine that it is 4 boys not 6. Hoping all wil be well.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Reuters have it wrong. 4 boys have surfaced and have been taken to Chang Rai hospital.

It would appear that the rescue mission is working much better than first anticipated.

But there's still much to do and a long way to go for the rescuers.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

for some, this is just another photo-opp / media opp -

http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/395993-trump-praises-us-for-role-in-thai-cave-rescue

Disgusting, self-centered $#&*@!.

.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sky News are reporting. They have footage of one of the 4 boys being rushed onto a helicopter awaiting to take him off to hospital. Each boy was accompanied by 2 expert divers each whilst in the cave being rescued. There is medical professionals working in the cave with the boys and their coach assessing their medical needs.

https://news.sky.com/story/live-race-to-save-boys-trapped-in-thai-cave-11428960

There's nine left in the cave and it could take up to 20 hours before the rescue effort resumes.

Hospital doctors that met the boys rescued at the hospital are concerned at the severity of the boys conditions but are pleased they are being rescued.

https://news.sky.com/story/after-two-weeks-trapped-four-boys-leave-thai-cave-11430474


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Latest from CNN

https://edition.cnn.com/asia/live-news/thai-cave-rescue-live-intl/index.html


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What an amazing rescue team they have. It must be so challenging both physically & mentally to work to save these boys & their coach. Such an awful situation but shows how courageous & heroic some people can be


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> .for some, this is just another photo-opp / media opp -
> http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/395993-trump-praises-us-for-role-in-thai-cave-rescue
> Disgusting, self-centered $#&*@!.
> .


Phuq Trump and how America saves the world. This is not Hollywood. This is bigger than Hollywood!

This is international hands, united around the globe.

This is the human race pulling together in times of desperate need.

God bless mankind.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The rescue effort has resumed but a rescuers have been seen carrying someone from the cave on a stretcher.
https://news.sky.com/story/live-race-to-save-boys-trapped-in-thai-cave-11428960


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The latest from CNN News confirming a 5th boy has been rescued.

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/07/09/asia/thai-cave-rescue-intl/index.html


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Sky News reporting that a 5th boy has been rescued.
https://news.sky.com/story/live-race-to-save-boys-trapped-in-thai-cave-11428960


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

4 yesterday, hopefully 4 today and the rest tomorrow.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update*

*6th boy now out *


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Saw this on Twitter










A superhero does not wear cape, they wear scuba tanks

and

The only football team I'm rooting for today


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

CNN have just announced that the 8th boy has been rescued and is on his way to hospital!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update*

*Reports: seventh and eighth boy rescued
Reuters and CNN report a seventh and eighth boy being rescued, citing witnesses. The Guardian is trying to confirm these reports.

*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

How many are left now?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How many are left now?


*If there are 8 out that will leave 7 to come out *


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

JANICE199 said:


> *If there are 8 out that will leave 7 to come out *


12 boys and 1 adult = 13 was the amount trapped in the cave
4 rescued yesterday plus 4 rescued today = 8 rescued so far
5 left to rescue (4 children and 1 adult)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

stockwellcat. said:


> 12 boys and 1 adult = 13 was the amount trapped in the cave
> 4 rescued yesterday plus 4 rescued today = 8 rescued so far
> 5 left to rescue (4 children and 1 adult)


*Haha, thank you. That's what i get from talking and typing. *


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

stockwellcat. said:


> 12 boys and 1 adult = 13 was the amount trapped in the cave
> 4 rescued yesterday plus 4 rescued today = 8 rescued so far
> 5 left to rescue (4 children and 1 adult)


Fingers crossed for the last 5 then.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update*

*CNN reports that the rescue operation has been suspended for today. The Guardian is trying to confirm this.

If confirmed it would leave four boys and their coach Ekaphol Chantawong inside the cave.

On Sunday the rescue operation was suspended after the first four boys were rescued. The authorities said the pause was to allow depleted oxygen levels in the cave to recover.
*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Update*
> 
> *CNN reports that the rescue operation has been suspended for today. The Guardian is trying to confirm this.*
> 
> ...


I don't really understand that bit. Wouldn't it be better to get as many out as they can due to the danger of the rain starting again, and I thought the oxygen levels were a danger too because of the rising levels?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> I don't really understand that bit. Wouldn't it be better to get as many out as they can due to the danger of the rain starting again, and I thought the oxygen levels were a danger too because of the rising levels?


I think they suspend operations when they are close to running out of the oxygen they use. It must be very exhausting work as well.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

stockwellcat. said:


> I think they suspend operations when they are close to running out of the oxygen they use. It must be very exhausting work as well.


That makes more sense, the oxygen tanks need re-filling or whatever it is they do rather than it being anything to do with the oxygen in the cave.

Oh yes, I can't even begin to imagine, nor do I want to really, what those boys and their couch and all the rescuers are going through both physically and mentally. The rescuers deserve bravery rewards in my opinion.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> I don't really understand that bit. Wouldn't it be better to get as many out as they can due to the danger of the rain starting again, and I thought the oxygen levels were a danger too because of the rising levels?


Sorry just wanted to add...
They would have made sure those still trapped in the cave are as comfortable as possible with supplies and oxygen. I do believe a Navy Seal Medic stays with those trapped in the cave at all times. I think they will start the rescue again when they have stocked up their supplies of oxygen and have rested. They are still pumping the water out to keep the levels at a safe level one would think until everyone is out of the cave.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> The rescuers deserve bravery rewards in my opinion.


Absolutely. I find myself holding my breath just reading about the swim required - this is a quote from the BBC site -

_"The journey out of the underground complex takes 5-6 hours for even the most experienced diver.

For two and a half hours of this, the group must be completely submerged underwater - a challenging feat as none of the boys who have been trapped in the cave are able to swim."_

Fingers crossed for tomorrow. I hope the boys left inside are feeling positive.

J


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

stockwellcat. said:


> Sorry just wanted to add...
> They would have made sure those still trapped in the cave are as comfortable as possible with supplies and oxygen. I do believe a Navy Seal Medic stays with those trapped in the cave at all times. I think they will start the rescue again when they have stocked up their supplies of oxygen and have rested. They are still pumping the water out to keep the levels at a safe level one would think until everyone is out of the cave.


Thank you for your answer


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Absolutely. I find myself holding my breath just reading about the swim required - this is a quote from the BBC site -
> 
> _"The journey out of the underground complex takes 5-6 hours for even the most experienced diver.
> 
> ...


:Jawdrop I didn't realise it took that long! I understood it was difficult conditions but I think that's the first time I've read the times involved.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Fingers crossed that everyone left in the cave will be rescued and in hospital tomorrow receiving the treatments and care they need.
Everyone involved in this international rescue in Thailand deserves a medal and commendation and recognised as true heros.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> :Jawdrop I didn't realise it took that long! I understood it was difficult conditions but I think that's the first time I've read the times involved.


Well, they are 2.5 miles (4km) from the entrance:










Apologies for the Daily Fail illustration, but it's the best I've found so far...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Well, they are 2.5 miles (4km) from the entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, I'd read about how far in they were but I can not for the life of me understand things like miles etc. The easiest way for me to understand distance is to be told how long it would take to make the journey.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope they get a good rest, get everything sorted overnight and get the rest out tomorrow.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

They seem to be doing better than planned. I seem to remember a previous poster linking to the Guardian live updates and it said on there they would do a 4, 3, 3, 3 extraction so four sets. Perhaps at this rate they will get them all out in 3 goes. I think the whole route is about 2.5 miles but when the water is/was low they could wade for a mile or so. There are also sections where they can come up for air/ stand/rest. But still a massively gruelling trip both for the professional divers let alone the boys and their coach.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Someone linked to this thread and I have been reading it. Some knowledgeable people on it:

https://www.arrse.co.uk/community/threads/thai-cave-rescue-operation.279224/page-30


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

A rescurer has announced today's rescue operation has started.

https://news.sky.com/story/live-mission-begins-to-rescue-last-four-boys-from-thai-cave-11431632

The first 4 boys who were rescued have reportedly seen their parents.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

According to local news reports in Thailand the rescue operation started 10am local time which is about 3 hours ago (it s about 1pm there now). Going off the speed of the previous rescues the boys and their coach should start coming out of the cave around midday UK time.

Parents of the boys and the coach still in the cave have turned up at the police check point near the cave complex.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you for that, I'd read about how far in they were but I can not for the life of me understand things like miles etc. The easiest way for me to understand distance is to be told how long it would take to make the journey.


Here's another one which might help make it clearer for you.

https://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2018/07/04/lead-foreman-thai-cave-rescue-challenges-live.cnn


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I hope this link works.*

*https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/embed/p06dbkws/44775149]https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/embed/p06dbkws/44775149*


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I will be thinking about them today. They have to keep strength and concentration right up to the very end. This could be the most challenging day (the coach is not only the biggest, but said to be very weak).


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

A mini submarine has been put in the cave complex which has been made from rocket parts and named Wild Boar after the children's soccer team. They have put it in the cave complex in case it is needed. The mini submarine will be left in the cave complex after rescue operations have concluded incase it is needed in the future.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016443130017505280


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

stockwellcat. said:


> A mini submarine has been put in the cave complex which has been made from rocket parts and named Wild Boar after the children's soccer team. They have put it in the cave complex in case it is needed. The mini submarine will be left in the cave complex after rescue operations have concluded incase it is needed in the future.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016443130017505280


I'm surprised they'd leave it there. It might not be needed this time, but could be kept for different types of rescues where it's perfect for the job.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

An ambluance has been reportedly seen leaving the cave area with lights flashing. Has the first rescue of the day happened?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Hospital Doctors have said the boys won't be allowed to attend the World Cup Final.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

9th Boy Rescued and on way to hospital.

https://news.sky.com/story/live-mission-begins-to-rescue-last-four-boys-from-thai-cave-11431632


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would be hard pressed not to freak out at that awful journey underwater and through the tunnels tbh 

It was a nice gesture from FIFA but, of course, it wouldn’t really be sensible at this early stage.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I would be hard pressed not to freak out at that awful journey underwater and through the tunnels tbh
> 
> It was a nice gesture from FIFA but, of course, it wouldn't really be sensible at this early stage.


I thought it was a nice gesture to but the sensible option is to keep the boys in hospital especially seeing as 2 of the boys are showing possible signs of lung infection.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

10th boy rescued (carried out of caves on stretcher) and on way to hospital.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Hopefully in the next couple of hours the remaining 2 boys and their coach will be rescued and this ordeal over for them?

The plan was that the remaining 4 boys and their coach were coming out of the cave together so hopefully the remaining boys and their coach aren't far behind the boys that have been rescued already today.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I heard that it may be the last 4 boys would be coming out, with the coach having to wait another day. This is due to the logistics and safety. Having to extract an extra person ups the risk considerably when it comes to oxygen supplies available. Wishing them all a safe extraction.

Edit: Correction, see you were right, only extracted 2 last time instead of 4. Meaning the rest can come out together.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Eleventh boy rescued and on way to hospital. One boy and their coach remaining.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

SpringDance said:


> Someone linked to this thread and I have been reading it. Some knowledgeable people on it:
> 
> https://www.arrse.co.uk/community/threads/thai-cave-rescue-operation.279224/page-30


Thanks for that, SD  I'm just reading through it, and it's proving very interesting


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

All 12 boys are out of the cave complex. They are in the process of rescuing their coach now.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

CNN News have just announced the 12 th boy has been rescued and will soon be on his way to hospital!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, this is amazing news!! So is it just the coach left?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Confirmed: 12 rescued and coach*
The 12th boy has been rescued and the coach, the Thai navy Seals have confirmed. "Hooyah."


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have found this rescue truly amazing. How people from all walks of life, different faiths and so on, just pulled together. Well done to each and everyone of them. xx*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have found this rescue truly amazing. How people from all walks of life, different faiths and so on, just pulled together. Well done to each and everyone of them. xx*


I agree it has been truly heartwarming, seems politics and point scoring were left aside and they all pulled for the common purpose. What a huge relief for everyone involved.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have found this rescue truly amazing. How people from all walks of life, different faiths and so on, just pulled together. Well done to each and everyone of them. xx*


Completely agree! So many awful things going on & this could have gone so horribly wrong but it has been an amazing achievement, a true demonstration of such courage & heroism from everyone.

Just such a shame that one of the rescuers lost his life though, I hope his family get the support they deserve


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't dared to post/comment/speak about it at all. It's as if I've been holding my breath for days. An unbelievably courageous effort by all involved and a fantastic outcome


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The football coach has been rescued he was carried away from the caves with the final boy.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Fantastic!

Awaiting the safe 'escape' of all the rescuers as well!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Wow. So, so relieved. Wishing all the boys a speedy recovery as I know for some of them it will take a while. 

What a rescue. 

J


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is so amazing. I've been thinking about them all morning. Doesn't it make you feel great. If you don't believe in miracles, you've just seen one.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

Incredible act of international co-operation from expert volunteers and Thai professionals. It actually restores a lot of faith in humanity that there are people who will drop everything and go to the part of the world where their expertise is most needed.

We need to chuck a couple of medals at this one.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Manchester United Football club have invited the 12 boys and their coach to England to watch MUFC play football once they are well enough seeing as they more than likely will be missing out on FIFA's offer to watch World Cup Final.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It looks as if the police are going to step up security around the cave after the worldwide attention the area has had in the last few weeks and they are closing the site off for some time for safety reasons. There is talks of turning it into a tourist attraction in the future.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Do we know if the rescue team are safely out as well?
I'm at work with limited access to the internet


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fantastic the boys and couch are all out, but I hope we get the update that all the rescue teams are out too. I know I've said it once, but I really think all the rescue team deserve recognition for their bravery.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

At long last, we can all breathe a much awaited sigh of relief.

I don't suppose the world will ever forget the bravery and the courage of these young people, or their dedicated and highly skilled rescuers.

Rest peacefully, _Saman Kunan_. A sacrifice never in vain.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

For those of you who haven't gone there yet, I can thoroughly recommend the thread SpringDance mentioned a couple of pages back as a highly educational read with very knowledgable contributors commenting on every stage of the search and rescue: https://www.arrse.co.uk/community/threads/thai-cave-rescue-operation.279224/

It's quite a long slog through, but it really does help understand why certain decision were taken and also the local culture and impact there (in particular, the way that no-one is blaming the coach), and is absolutely fascinating. One of the things posted was this diagram:










which I hadn't seen before and really puts into perspective the challenges faced by the rescue teams. You wouldn't get me going through that narrow bit in the dry, let alone underwater! And the inital dive time was six hours in (against the current) and five hours out (with the current) too. This dropped significantly by the time the rescue began, presumably both as the rescue teams became more familiar with the tunnels and as the water level dropped enabling more sections to be traversed on foot.

Anyway, everyone involved, from the divers to the cooks and bottle washers, deserves some serious recognition for this.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

All 4 Navy Seals are out! :Joyful


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope the 12 boys and their coach make a full recovery and the Navy Seals that stayed with them in the cave and the doctor that stayed with them in the cave and all those involved in the rescue can now get some much needed rest?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well done to all involved and thoughts with the Drivers family who lost his life.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I like that they do not blame the coach . Were the floods predicted? If not then just really bad luck.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> I like that they do not blame the coach . Were the floods predicted? If not then just really bad luck.


Obviously, no one knows all the facts yet. The sign on the caves say not to go in from July to October/November, they went in in June. It was dry (apparently) when they went in and there was a massive flash flood. Their way out was cut off and they were driven in to higher and higher ground.

I hope the coach is looked after. It seems he did everything he could to keep them safe, regardless of how they got stuck in the first place.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> I like that they do not blame the coach . Were the floods predicted? If not then just really bad luck.


From what I understand they had no choice but to enter the caves. So why blame anyone? The weather was against them.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

If they entered the cave* to get out of the rain*, that doesn't require entering the cave complex -
The entry area would provide a roof, & keep U dry. // Rain isn't life-threatening. Going home would have been a reasonable choice.

I understood that they exited the entry, into narrow passageways, & the water came up behind them - filling the passage.
- terry

.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> 
> If they entered the cave* to get out of the rain*, that doesn't require entering the cave complex -
> The entry area would provide a roof, & keep U dry. // Rain isn't life-threatening. Going home would have been a reasonable choice.
> ...


That's what I thought happened that they were escaping flood waters and got trapped and in this case it is a miracle they were found alive. So no the coach isn't to blame.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

I heard it was dry when they went in. They were unaware of the torrential rain outside (they were underground at the time). Their way out was block an they were trapped moving further in to find high ground. Obviously I wasn't there (!) but I've been following this and reading the reports.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I wonder what the real story is but either way the coach is blameless IMO.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

I understood that the CAVE flooded - not the local area, *outside* the cave, BEFORE they entered it.
Supposedly the rain began *after *they entered the cave-complex itself, past the entry area / large room.

IOW, the team *did not *enter the cave *to escape local flooding* - they entered the cave to go to a wall / room, & post messages / graffiti.
It's a local coming-of-age / play chicken / take a dare.

- t

.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just read this in the paper

_The miracle rescue of 12 football players and their coach from a flooded cave in Thailand could have ended in tragedy, when pumps draining the water failed shortly after the final boy was rescued. Divers at the scene have revealed how they heard screaming from further inside the cave and saw rescue workers scrambling towards the entrance as the water levels suddenly rose.

It came after the last remaining four school boys and their coach, who had been trapped in the Tham Luang cave complex for 18 days, were carried out on stretchers as the three-day operation came to an end. 'The screams started coming because the main pumps failed and the water started rising' .

The diver and two Australian colleagues had been in the process of clearing out after the successful rescue operation on Tuesday when they suddenly saw 'a rush of head torches' as rescue workers ran for their lives.

Thankfully, they told the newspaper, the remaining 100 members of the rescue team were able to exit safely within an hour, along with the Thai Navy SEALs and the army doctor who had been keeping the Wild Boar FC players company in the cave.
_


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

it occurs to me that some penny-pinching dingbat *might* have assumed "we don't need these pumps, now..." - & shut them off.

Having been on-scene with other massive operations, stuff like that can happen. // Hopefully it was a mechanical or electrical issue, not overzealous budgeting! 
- t

.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You realise there'll be a disaster movie out about this soon


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> 
> it occurs to me that some penny-pinching dingbat *might* have assumed "we don't need these pumps, now..." - & shut them off.
> 
> ...


The Thai mindset isn't like that. Those pumps had been working flat out for days. It was just a failure


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The British divers who found the boys and their couch and helped rescue them have arrived back in the UK at Heathrow. I wonder what kind of reception they got?


----------

